# NEW MEMBER



## omar.gz (Aug 13, 2018)

I need to know more about it 
Can you tell me more 

Sent from my SM-J250F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Aug 13, 2018)

Know more about IT? I need to know what "IT" you are referring to-also where are you located? Freemasonry might be illegal in your country!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 14, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> Freemasonry might be illegal in your country!


In some countries at the cost of your life!


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 14, 2018)

omar.gz said:


> I need to know more about it
> Can you tell me more
> 
> Sent from my SM-J250F using My Freemasonry mobile app


You probably won't get much out of these sites, Omar. If you NEED to know, you need to try and join. As others have said, Freemasonry may be deemed illegal in whatever country you are in. I would assume you are from Gaza and if I had to guess, there are probably no Masonic lodges there. If there are, they would be extremely secretive and 'underground'.


----------



## omar.gz (Aug 14, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> You probably won't get much out of these sites, Omar. If you NEED to know, you need to try and join. As others have said, Freemasonry may be deemed illegal in whatever country you are in. I would assume you are from Gaza and if I had to guess, there are probably no Masonic lodges there. If there are, they would be extremely secretive and 'underground'.


Im in dubai UAE

Sent from my SM-J250F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 14, 2018)

omar.gz said:


> Im in dubai UAE
> 
> Sent from my SM-J250F using My Freemasonry mobile app



Omar.gz....GZ is Gaza's country code. That was the assumption. Maybe you'll have better luck in UAE.


----------



## hfmm97 (Aug 14, 2018)

Freemasonry is illegal in UAE, as in many predominately Muslim countries (Masonry is erroneously viewed as pri-Zionist and anti-Islam, which is TOTALLY UNTRUE-we don't get involved in politics)


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Aug 15, 2018)

I stand corrected - there are lodges in the UAE-but you must have access to the US military bases in the UAE - you won't get access if you're not authorized to be on base as US military or civilian contractor personnel.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

